# Systmes > Windows > IIS >  [FTP][IIS] conserver la date relle d'un fichier

## frp31

Salut,
je voudrai lors du ftp que la date de cration du fichier sur la machine source soit conserve lors de la cration du la machine destination.

comment faire a ?

le but ? tout simplement archiver des fichier par dates portant des noms gnrs automatiquement et donc non slctibles  l'avance. (je suis donc oblig de faire un 

```
mget *
```

 dans le ftp. 
_(impossible donc de les nomer avec la date dans le nom de fichier ( pas possible de faire un toto20071113.dat par exemple))_
et impossible de crer une arborescence par date !! sinon le soft d'analyse ne peut pas trouver les fichiers !! je suis absolument oblig de les laisser en vrac dans un rpertoire unique.

la seule solution est de forcer FTP  crer les fichiers sur la machine destination avec la date de *cration relle des fichiers* (donc la date du fichier sur la machine source).

Au pire : 
Sous les unix/les linux/les bsd il est possible de modifier les dates de cration/dernier accs/et modification des fichiers avec la commande touch...
Si j'avais le droit de migrer sous linux le problme serai rsolu mais *j'ai pas l'autorisation pour ce serveur de fichier l*.
 Existe t il la mme chose dans l'univers windows ?

Si quelqu'un connait un moyen de m'aider....merci....

----------


## cubitus91

Bonjour,

Regarde ce logiciel pourrait peut etre t'apport bonheur comme on dit !!  ::aie:: 
http://www.clubic.com/telecharger-fi...e-changer.htmlou ca:
http://www.infododos.com/astuces/ind...tuces-122.html

Cdt

----------


## frp31

merci mais je peux pas installer de softs supplementaires....sur une machine comme celle la la prochaine mise a jour WSUS va le voir si j'ai mis un truc et je vais me faire tapper sur les doigts...
en fait j'ai trouve l'astuce grace a un collegue....on a fait une archive ZIP avec les options qui vont bien (pour garder les dates et heures a la decompression) depuis une machine linux et hop le dezipp a l'autre bout avec (les options de garde pour les dates). 

comme on a un winzip specifique a la boite je craignais qu'il soit pas vraiment standard et passe pas un zip cree sous linux ou unix mais si ca passe....

----------

